# MISSING MOGGY: Cleo, Mervan Road, central Brixton,



## Sam S (Apr 22, 2013)

*Missing Moggy "Cleo", below, a 3-year-old brown and white Siamese cat.*

Cleo was last seen at her home in Mervan Road, central Brixton, at midnight on April 20. We have searched everywhere for the “adventurous” feline.
“She is an adventurous and friendly and much loved brown and white seal point Siamese cat.”
I'm keen to get Cleo back home so offering a slap-up lunch to anyone who can bring her back to us. Anyone with information should call Sam on 07941 370 948 or email Sam@Scriven.biz.
Cleo has been spayed and microchipped.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2013)

good luck!


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

Thread moved to Brixton Noticeboard forum, more detail added to title and info tweeted.


----------



## Sam S (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 22, 2013)

Let us know when you find her


----------



## Sam S (Apr 22, 2013)

Will do. I'll also post what adventures she has been up to! Fingers crossed! Thanks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 22, 2013)

Have you checked all local vets and Battersea etc?


----------



## Sam S (Apr 22, 2013)

Vets informed, Battersea informed, it has a microchip and I've called them. Posters up + fliers posted to neighbours. Called from local balconies as well. Any thoughts appreciated as to further actions. Thanks! Sam


----------



## rachelf (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello Sam,

Really sorry to hear about your missing cat.
Ours went missing and people were really helpful.

You may have done the things I'm about to suggest, but this is what I found helpful - 

Knock on doors, ask people to look in their sheds. Ask if you can look in their gardens yourself, you might get an idea of how cats transit the local neighbourhood too.
Often a cat will be lost just outside their own territory - keep looking and searching! She's only been missing 3 days, she might well be hiding out somewhere very close. Leaving out nice smelly food at night, when she is likely to venture out from a hiding place might work. 
Post flyers through people's letterboxes, asking them to check in back gardens / sheds etc
Local residents groups often have email lists, and will send out an email to local people
Twitter was useful - lots of people I wouldn't have met re-posted my tweets
Are any nearby houses having renovation work? A friend's cat got accidentally shut in a house that was having it's windows replaced.

Good luck!

http://www.missingpetpartnership.org/recovery-lostcattips.php
http://articles.compassionatepetservices.com/lost-cat-behavior/lost-cat-search/


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 23, 2013)

rachelferriman - did you ever find your cat?


----------



## Pat24 (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope kitty returns home soon! I have RT this thread (@FabT83)


----------



## Sam S (Apr 23, 2013)

No sign of Cleo yet ;-( 
Thanks for the support and ideas, I have followed up on them all.
She will also be making an appearance in the Brixton Bugle tomorrow! Let's hope someone has seen her!
Thanks again!
Sam


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 23, 2013)

come home safe, cleo


----------



## rachelf (Apr 23, 2013)

spring-peeper said:


> rachelferriman - did you ever find your cat?


 
Hi Spring-peeper.... 

I should update the 'lost cat' threads I posted....

Well, it turned out that the cat that lots of people had been calling us about, and that I had seen was not mine! 
We caught the cat with the help of a neighbour, took him to the vet and he definitely is not mine (no microchip, and even though skinny he is 0.3kg bigger and younger than our lost Claude but remarkably similar looking)
The vet and the people at the cat rescue centre where we took him both believe him to be a stray, as he is very unsocialised and displays other feral cat behaviours.

Over the weekend we decided to adopt him, and give him a try to see if he fits in with our other cat. 
I've been told that cats who do not trust humans will bond with other cats (if the dynamic between them is okay) better than with humans.
That's a happy ending for him! 

But sadly, it means that I think it must have been Claude was the cat killed on the road whilst we were away.
There was a question over the killed cat's identity, but it was very difficult to find out more information when I got back from the trip away which is why we carried on looking. Plus of course we hoped that Claude was lost and that we could find him.
I left our 'lost cat' posters up on the streets since we caught the other cat, and nobody has called at all - which I think indicates all the sightings were of the cat we are about to adopt.

Sam S - keep looking! It's only been a few days, and the chances are she'll be back home soon.

Rachel


----------



## rachelf (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Sam S - any news today of Cleo?


----------



## Sam S (Apr 25, 2013)

Unfortunately not......;-(
I have been out whistling for her a lot, even at 2am when it is very quiet. I think some people think I'm a nutter or just a really terrible busker!
Still got my fingers crossed but it doesn't look good.
Thanks for you support!


----------



## Sam S (Apr 25, 2013)

I think she makes an appearance in the Brixton Bugle today. 
Lets hope her fame will get some results !


----------



## rachelf (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello Sam S

I hope you get lots more responses from the Brixton Bugle article!
I saw her pic in there this morning.

Also - you probably have checked, but are your details up to date with the microchip company?

Rachel


----------



## Sam S (May 6, 2013)

Cleo was spotted yesterday morning (5th May) by 3 separate people round Railton Road / Barnwell Road / Jelf Road area. It is still on the loose but in the area! Please keep an eye out for it......thanks Sam


----------



## Sam S (May 6, 2013)

Found at the location above! She was spotted by a couple of locals who got in touch. She is well if a little thin. Thanks for all your help! Really appreciated! Sam


----------



## lizzieloo (May 6, 2013)

BRILLIANT!!


----------



## lizzieloo (May 6, 2013)

She happy to be home?


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2013)

Oh great news Sam


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 6, 2013)




----------



## geminisnake (May 6, 2013)

Hurray


----------



## trabuquera (May 7, 2013)

*purrs with delight*
(that's me, hope Cleo is doing the same...)
really pleased she was found.


----------



## Sam S (May 7, 2013)

She is really happy to be back, lots of purring and a guilty look, if a little shell shocked. Her 'meow' is much deeper now..... Probably a sore throat from over use! Fortunately she seems a little less adventurous now .... Good news. The only downside is that the food bill has shot up massively as she is ravenously hungry. You would think she hadn't eaten for a fortnight ....... I'm sure she had the odd "rat surprise" ;-) in the 16 days she was missing....  I'm really glad she is back & I hope she won't take off again.  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Pat24 (May 9, 2013)

great news!


----------



## rachelf (May 14, 2013)

just saw this! 
really great news.
Am really happy for you & Cleo!


----------

